
Ask HN: How can recruiters select for high integrity? - wiggler00m
Simplifying: I want to optimize hiring for integrity, intelligence, and energy.<p>Vouches and references are helpful in gauging a candidate&#x27;s integrity, but I want to learn of other approaches that might help filter out people who lack integrity.<p>The definition of integrity is subjective but that&#x27;s probably beyond the scope of this post.
======
randomvectors
“Somebody once said that in looking for people to hire, you look for three
qualities: integrity, intelligence, and energy. And if you don’t have the
first, the other two will kill you. You think about it; it’s true. If you hire
somebody without [integrity], you really want them to be dumb and lazy.”

\-- Warren Buffet

This is what your post is based on, right?

Some managers will be better judges of character than others but as soon as
you formalize the process, you also very likely open it up to be exploited by
people with low integrity and high intelligence.

~~~
cbluth
This is why the human element to recruiting will never go away.

~~~
duxup
Maybe by folks who are good at recruiting, but I'm not sure how many of those
people there are.

------
janbernhart
It's tricky, because as soon as you (as a test) start fishing for information
they shouldn't provide, you'll come across as having low integrity yourself.
Which will scare away the right folks and attract the wrong ones.

------
JSeymourATL
Behavioral Interview Questions:

\- Discuss a time when your integrity was challenged.

-Tell me about a time when you experienced a loss for doing what is right.

\- Tell me about a business situation when you felt honesty was inappropriate.

> [https://recruitloop.com/blog/behavioural-interview-
> questions...](https://recruitloop.com/blog/behavioural-interview-questions/)

------
JoachimSchipper
The usual answer is background checks, no?

(If nothing else, ensuring that employees don't e.g. have massive debt makes
it less likely that an otherwise-reliable person feels forced into doing
something bad...)

~~~
duxup
I wonder how often a pressure like debt really plays a part in bad choices in
the day to day business world.

------
andrelaszlo
Can you expand a little bit on the question? I think I understand what you are
asking but maybe a concrete scenario or some sort of example would make it
easier to start a discussion?

------
kleer001
Test for Honesty/Humility from HEXACO ?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HEXACO_model_of_personality_st...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HEXACO_model_of_personality_structure)

